
Google is building a screening website to gain access to coronavirus testing - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21179118/google-coronavirus-testing-screening-website-drive-thru-covid-19
======
aazaa
> Carolyn Wang, communications lead for Verily, told The Verge that the
> “triage website” was initially only going to be made available to health
> care workers instead of the general public. Now that it has been announced
> the way it was, however, anybody will be able to visit it, she said. But the
> tool will only be able to direct people to “pilot sites” for testing in the
> Bay Area, though Wang says Verily hopes to expand it beyond California “over
> time.”

That is most definitely _not_ the impression conveyed by the president's
speech. This is a very, very bad sign.

------
anigbrowl
Click through to the story; this is NOT happening as described. This headline
is misleading.

